
Blockchain, the Solution for Almost Nothing - ShuckSchu
https://thecorrespondent.com/655/blockchain-the-amazing-solution-for-almost-nothing/86649455475-f933fe63
======
forgotmypw17
A verifiable, immutable, distributable, durable, performant data store is the
solution for almost nothing? Only if you have no imagination, in my opinion.

~~~
Someone
_“A verifiable, immutable, distributable, durable, performant data store“_

Anything digital with checksums is verifiable.

Nothing digital is immutable, but checksums can be used to verify that what
you have know is the same as what you had before.

Anything digital is distributable and, if you make enough copies, durable.

FTA: “sometimes a transaction takes nine minutes, sometimes nine days!”. If
that’s true, I wouldn’t use “performant” to describe this technology, if used
as a ledger.

Finally, git is as verifiable, immutable, distributable and durable as you can
get in the digital space, and, used as a ledger, more performant than
blockchain (and highly likely not the only example of software that has those
properties)

~~~
beaner
It is effectively immutable, that's how Bitcoin continues to exist.

